# سؤال للشباب....وسؤال للبنات؟



## +Sameh+ (18 أبريل 2010)

*عايز اسالكم سؤالين ...سؤال  للبنات ..وسؤال للشباب ....


سؤال  البنات:::: هل تفضلين الزوج صاحب المال  والثراء ام الزوج صاحب الحب والحنان حتي ولو كان فقيرا ؟؟؟ 



سؤال الشباب ::: من تتمني الزواج منها --- صاحبة القلب  الحنون والحب الجارف ام صاحبة الوجه الجميل الفاتن ؟؟؟ 



ويا  ريت تكون الأجابة بصراحه*


​


----------



## besm alslib (18 أبريل 2010)

*انا جي ع بالي تقل دم و ارد على السؤالين هههههه*

*وبما اني متزوجه فهرد من وجهة نظر عامه *


*سؤال  البنات:::: هل تفضلين الزوج صاحب المال  والثراء ام الزوج صاحب الحب  والحنان حتي ولو كان فقيرا ؟؟؟ *

*في مثل بيقول يا ماخد القرد على ماله بيروح المال وبفضل القرد على حاله ههههههههه*

*يعني الدنيا بتلف بالانسان والمصاري ممكن تضيع كلها وتفضل الحياة التعيسه مع انسان يمكن يكون صعب انو ينحب*

*وحتى لو المصاري ( الفلوس ) ما راحت فايدتها ايه وما في مشاعر تنمي العلاقه ؟*

*الفلوس ممكن تشتري فيها اشيا كتيره بس مستحيل الانسان يشتري فيها عشره حميمه واحاسيس صادقه*




*سؤال الشباب ::: من  تتمني الزواج منها --- صاحبة القلب  الحنون والحب الجارف ام صاحبة الوجه  الجميل الفاتن ؟؟؟ *


*الجمال مع الزمن بيروح وبدل النعومه والجاذبيه بتحل التجاعيد وعلامات الكبر وحتى لو ما راح وضلت الوحده متل القمر وهي ابرد خلق الله *

*اشك ان يصير في تقبل بين التنين *



*لا الجمال ولا الفلوس ممكن تعوض الانسان عن المشاعر او تملى احساسه بالحب*



*شكرا على الموضوع وعفوا اني رديت على السؤالين *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أبريل 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
نورتى بسم الصليب بمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (18 أبريل 2010)

*انا برضو من رأى بسم الصليب*

*بس محدش ينكر ان الماديات حاجه مهمه*

*من رأى يكون قادر انه يعيشنى مش شرط الغنى الفاحش*

*ميرسى يا مينا سؤال جميل*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ماربيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2010)

_*صدقنى الحنان والطيبة ممكن تغنيك عن الدنيا كلها مش بس شكلها*_
_*وممكن تاخد وحدة حلوة وجميلة لكن مش حنينه مش هتحس بيك لكن هتزود من احزااااااانك*_
_*وكمان  هتغير حياتك للاوحش ربنا يعوضك يا مينا*_
_*موضوع اكثر من رائع*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أبريل 2010)

_*وممكن تاخد وحدة حلوة وجميلة  لكن مش حنينه مش هتحس بيك لكن هتزود من احزااااااانك

شكرا جون على الرد الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2010)

يعني يا بطل لو الاتني مع بعض يبقى كويس

ولو لا الروح الجميلة المميزة لأن الجمال 

 الجسدي بالنهاية زائل فلا يبقى الا جمال الروح

شكرا اخي العزيز الربي يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا كليمو لمرورك الجميل
ربنات يبارك خدمتك
_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أبريل 2010)

مممممم
أنا هختار الرجال رقم 3 بقى:smil15:
ههههههه
هو مينفعش يكون فى الحنان والحب مع شخص معقول ماديا !!
يعنى أنا أتمنى يكون الحنان والحب بالأضافة لشخص يكون قادر يفتح بيت 
مش ياخدنى ونشحت بالحنان ده ههههه
أصل أنا قنوعة شويتين 
أحم متواضعة زيادة عن اللزم زى مانتا شايف كده:fun_lol:
ههههه
ميرسى يامون على الموضوع
وياترى فين أجابتك بقى ؟:thnk0001:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2010)

أحم  متواضعة زيادة عن اللزم زى مانتا شايف كده:fun_lol:
ههههه
ههههههههه طبعا واضح وانا اقدر اقول حاجه غير كده هلاقى نفشى فى الشارع  هههههههههه

شكرا مرمر لمرورك
واجابتى
 اتمنى البنت صاحبه القلب الحنون والحب.............
مش شرط تكون جميله لكن يكون شكلها معقول
​


----------



## mesoo (19 أبريل 2010)

*سؤال البنات::::**هل تفضلين الزوج صاحب المال والثراء ام الزوج صاحب الحب والحنان حتي ولو كان فقيرا ؟؟؟ *

*اكيد طبعا صاحب الحب والحنان وحتى برضو لو كان فقير وشحاد بنفس الوقت لانو المصاري ما بتهمني انا بصرف علي وعلى اهلو كمان  وعلى قولة المتل قال يا ماخد القرد على مالو بروح المال وبصفي القرد على حالو هههههههههههه شكرا كتير على موضوعك تقبل مروري*


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا
ميسو على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## *koki* (19 أبريل 2010)

أنا متوضعة فا 
لازم يكون فيه كل حاجة


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2010)

*koki* قال:


> أنا متوضعة فا
> لازم يكون فيه كل حاجة


هههههههههههههه
دا نوع جديد من التواضع
انا عارفه اتكلم عنه الانجيل فى سفر التواضع 
اصحاح 17 ونص وتلات تربع وفوقيهم حته علشان خاطرك

ابقى قابلينى 
المثل بيقول الحلو مايكملش
 شكرا كوكى لمرورك

​


----------



## catgirle_eg (19 أبريل 2010)

بجد موضوع رائع يامينا ميرسى كتير لكن بصراحة زى مابتقول رأيك انت اية بصراحة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> أحم  متواضعة زيادة عن اللزم زى مانتا شايف كده:fun_lol:
> ههههه
> ههههههههه طبعا واضح وانا اقدر اقول حاجه غير كده هلاقى نفشى فى الشارع  هههههههههه
> ​



لا يا مينا قول أنا مشرفة ديمقراطية جدااااا30:
يادوبك هو طرد بس :smil15:
ههههههه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2010)

catgirle_eg قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع يامينا ميرسى كتير لكن بصراحة زى مابتقول رأيك انت اية بصراحة


شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> لا يا مينا قول أنا مشرفة ديمقراطية جدااااا30:
> يادوبك هو طرد بس :smil15:
> ههههههه​


هو دا اللى انا عامل حسابه ياسياده المشرفه
لكن استنى بقا لما ابقا مشرف:t9:
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> هو دا اللى انا عامل حسابه ياسياده المشرفه
> لكن استنى بقا لما ابقا مشرف:t9:
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​



ههههههههه
ماشى وأنا مستنية أهووووleasantr​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2010)

_اوك يا مرمر 
لكل شئ تحت السما وقت ههههههههههه
_​


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

اسمعوا النكتة دى واحد مسطول ماشى وعاوز يشرب وهو ماشى لقى حديقه راح يشرب من الكولدير شاف 3 بنات وسمع وحد بتقول انا نفسى اتجوز ضابط والتانيةقالت نفسى اتجوز ممثل والثالثة قالت وانا نفسى اتجوز لاعب كورة طلعلهم وقالهم انا العقيد انور وجدى الشهير بابوتريكة هاهاهاهاهاهاها 
طبعا من رأى ان الانسان يصلى ان ربنا يرزقه بانسانه كويسه وجميل


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

*



سؤال البنات:::: هل تفضلين الزوج صاحب المال والثراء ام الزوج صاحب الحب والحنان حتي ولو كان فقيرا ؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا مهو مش فقير ونشحت على بعض يعنى على الاقل يقدر يفتح بيت 
بس على فكرة من خبرة عشتها بجد اصحاب المال والثراء 90% منهم بيخافو اوى على مالهم وعاوزين يزودهم انما اللى حالهم عادى او اقل بيقولو ربنا بيبعت انا اتمنى ارتبط بحد يقدر يفتح بيت بس يكون شخصية زى ما اتمناها *


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> اسمعوا النكتة دى واحد مسطول ماشى وعاوز يشرب وهو ماشى لقى حديقه راح يشرب من الكولدير شاف 3 بنات وسمع وحد بتقول انا نفسى اتجوز ضابط والتانيةقالت نفسى اتجوز ممثل والثالثة قالت وانا نفسى اتجوز لاعب كورة طلعلهم وقالهم انا العقيد انور وجدى الشهير بابوتريكة هاهاهاهاهاهاها
> طبعا من رأى ان الانسان يصلى ان ربنا يرزقه بانسانه كويسه وجميل


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الطمع قل ما جمع
شكرا هانجى لمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2010)

apsoti قال:


> *
> لا مهو مش فقير ونشحت على بعض يعنى على الاقل يقدر يفتح بيت
> بس على فكرة من خبرة عشتها بجد اصحاب المال والثراء 90% منهم بيخافو اوى على مالهم وعاوزين يزودهم انما اللى حالهم عادى او اقل بيقولو ربنا بيبعت انا اتمنى ارتبط بحد يقدر يفتح بيت بس يكون شخصية زى ما اتمناها *



هو دا الكلام 
شكرا ميرنا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *عايز اسالكم سؤالين ...سؤال للبنات ..وسؤال للشباب ....*​
> 
> 
> *سؤال البنات:::: هل تفضلين الزوج صاحب المال والثراء ام الزوج صاحب الحب والحنان حتي ولو كان فقيرا ؟؟؟ *​
> ...


 
ميرسى جدا يامينا لطرحك للسؤال دا  هاتصدقنى لو قلتلك لسه أول أمبارح كنت بتكلم مع حد  عن الموضوع دا  وسبق من مده بابا وماما سألونى السؤال دا والاسبوع اللى فات برضوا حد كلمنى فى الموضوع دا
وكانت أجابتى انى مستعده أخد واحد فقير بس بيحبنى وفاهمنى وحاسس بيا وانا اكون حاسه بيه وفاهماه  ونكبر ونغنى مع بعض ببعض على انى اخد واحد غنى جدا ومش حاسس بيا ولا فاهمنى ولا انا حاسه بيه ولا فاهماه 
من وجهة نظرى ان أصحاب الحب والحنان هما من يملكوا الكون فى قبضتهم وليس أصحاب المال 
وطلاما قادر انه يشتغل ها أساعده بكل طاقتى لأنه فعلا بجد ساعتها هايكون انسان يستاهل بجد 
أسفه للأطاله ما انتوا عارفينى صاحبه موضوع الرغى ههههههههه يعنى بحب الرغى ههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى جدا يامينا لطرحك للسؤال دا  هاتصدقنى لو قلتلك لسه أول أمبارح كنت بتكلم مع حد  عن الموضوع دا  وسبق من مده بابا وماما سألونى السؤال دا والاسبوع اللى فات برضوا حد كلمنى فى الموضوع دا
> وكانت أجابتى انى مستعده أخد واحد فقير بس بيحبنى وفاهمنى وحاسس بيا وانا اكون حاسه بيه وفاهماه  ونكبر ونغنى مع بعض ببعض على انى اخد واحد غنى جدا ومش حاسس بيا ولا فاهمنى ولا انا حاسه بيه ولا فاهماه
> من وجهة نظرى ان أصحاب الحب والحنان هما من يملكوا الكون فى قبضتهم وليس أصحاب المال
> وطلاما قادر انه يشتغل ها أساعده بكل طاقتى لأنه فعلا بجد ساعتها هايكون انسان يستاهل بجد
> أسفه للأطاله ما انتوا عارفينى صاحبه موضوع الرغى ههههههههه يعنى بحب الرغى ههههههههههه


رأى مهضوم 
شكرا توتا لمرورك
ربنا يباركك


​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (24 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  طبعا وبدون كلام صاحب الحب والحنان حتى لو كان فقير
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2010)

نورتى بنت موسى الاسود بمرورك ورأك
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## dodoz (24 أبريل 2010)

*لاء الزوج صاحب الحب والحنان *
*لان ايه فائدة المال لو مافيش الحب والحنان*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2010)

نورتى دودوز بمرورك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2010)

اسير القلوب قال:


> انت اقول الى الشباب ادا احببت فتاه اسالها متى موعد الخيانة
> 
> اسير القلوب
> 
> قهرتنى الدنيا


_لا موش كل البنات 
ومعنى كلامك انك رافض الجواز من النوعين 
ربنا يفرحك
شكرا لمرورك_
​


----------



## mora22 (26 أبريل 2010)

انا من بعتقد انه لازم التوافق فى الامرين يعنى مش يكون غنى قوى بس ميكونش فقير لان حتى لو فيه حب وحنان برضوه مش كفايه لازم وجود الماديات بس بشكل معقول ولكن مينفعش افضل المديات عن الحب يعنى لازم اوازن بين الامررررررررررررررين


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2010)

mora22 قال:


> انا من بعتقد انه لازم التوافق فى الامرين يعنى مش يكون غنى قوى بس ميكونش فقير لان حتى لو فيه حب وحنان برضوه مش كفايه لازم وجود الماديات بس بشكل معقول ولكن مينفعش افضل المديات عن الحب يعنى لازم اوازن بين الامررررررررررررررين



ههههههههههه
لا انتى طماعه شويه
شكرا مورا لمرورك
​


----------



## bashaeran (26 أبريل 2010)

*ممكن الراي   المتزوجين   ولا فقط العزاب  اعني الاجابة فقط لعزاب ام متزوجين لانه يجب احترام الاخر *


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أبريل 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> *ممكن الراي   المتزوجين   ولا فقط العزاب  اعني الاجابة فقط لعزاب ام متزوجين لانه يجب احترام الاخر *


 طبعا ممكن للمتزوجين على الاقل واخدين خبره
وعلشان كدا ناخد رأيهم 
عاشان العزاب يخدوا فكره عن الجواز قبل مايتشنكلوا
شكرا bashaeranعلى مرورك
​


----------



## bashaeran (27 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> ​ طبعا ممكن للمتزوجين على الاقل واخدين خبره
> وعلشان كدا ناخد رأيهم
> عاشان العزاب يخدوا فكره عن الجواز قبل مايتشنكلوا
> شكرا bashaeranعلى مرورك
> ​



*انا اكتب عن نفسي انا اتزوجت ولم يكن ببالي لا الجمال ولا الغني، اي الفتاة التي كنت اتمناها لم تكن كنضرة الشباب اي فقط كنت احلم بفتاة تربي اطفالي ولان الله يعمل كل شي اقبلت على الفتاة وكانت خير ما وفقني الله وانا له شاكر لحد الموت. وراي لشباب اليوم اذا كان شاب او شابة لا ياخذ نضرة خارجية او المادة تكون جوهر لسعادة لان الانسان ياته فرص وندم على عدم استجابة القدرتكون من اسوء اشياء ونصيحتي هي الاخلاق قبل كل شي لانه من الاخلاق يتكون كل شي الجمال والمال وتربية وانشاء الاسرة . لا اعتعد ان جمال او الغني هما مصدر السعادة . وكهرباء انقطعت ولا تعطيني مجال لاكمل *


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> *انا اكتب عن نفسي انا اتزوجت ولم يكن ببالي لا الجمال ولا الغني، اي الفتاة التي كنت اتمناها لم تكن كنضرة الشباب اي فقط كنت احلم بفتاة تربي اطفالي ولان الله يعمل كل شي اقبلت على الفتاة وكانت خير ما وفقني الله وانا له شاكر لحد الموت. وراي لشباب اليوم اذا كان شاب او شابة لا ياخذ نضرة خارجية او المادة تكون جوهر لسعادة لان الانسان ياته فرص وندم على عدم استجابة القدرتكون من اسوء اشياء ونصيحتي هي الاخلاق قبل كل شي لانه من الاخلاق يتكون كل شي الجمال والمال وتربية وانشاء الاسرة . لا اعتعد ان جمال او الغني هما مصدر السعادة . وكهرباء انقطعت ولا تعطيني مجال لاكمل *


شكرا bashaeranعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

> *سؤال الشباب ::: من تتمني الزواج منها --- صاحبة القلب الحنون والحب الجارف ام صاحبة الوجه الجميل الفاتن ؟؟؟
> *





صاحبه القلب الحنون والحب الجارف 
لان الذى يحب لا يخون إلى الابد​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أبريل 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *عايز اسالكم سؤالين ...سؤال  للبنات ..وسؤال للشباب ....
> 
> 
> سؤال  البنات:::: هل تفضلين الزوج صاحب المال  والثراء ام الزوج صاحب الحب والحنان حتي ولو كان فقيرا ؟؟؟
> ...



*عن نفسى حختار صاحب القلب الحنون والحب لان لو غنى لكن مش بحبه او قاسى 
ساعتها فلوسه حتفيدنى بايه
اما الفقير فممكن مع الجهد والشغل ربنا حيوفقنا ونتعاون مع بعض

*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أبريل 2010)

*نورت بمرورك
كوكو
ديدى
سلام المسيح معكم*
​


----------



## tamav maria (29 أبريل 2010)

لأ بقي يا مينا 
انا عاوزه الانتين 
المال والحب والحنان 
ومش ها تنازل 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2010)

_الطمع قل ما جمع 
هههههههههه
نورتى نيتا بمرورك_
​


----------

